# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Toeval bestaat niet!

## the happiness company

Beste lezer,

Onze cultuur heeft ons westerlingen een bepaalde manier van denken bijgebracht. De meesten van ons denken dat bepaalde zaken ons gewoon overkomen, dat dat auto ongeluk dat we hebben gekregen niet te voorkomen was, dat we onze baan hebben verloren als gevolg van het economische klimaat, of dat we ziek zijn geworden zonder dat we hier iets aan kunnen doen.

Maar wat nu, als zaken die zich in ons leven voordoen, met een bepaalde reden gebeuren? Wat nu als zou blijken dat we veel meer invloed kunnen hebben op de dingen die ons gebeuren dan we nu denken? Wat nu als toeval niet bestaat?

Als jij een open geest hebt, open staat voor de nieuwste ontdekkingen en ontwikkelingen in de wetenschap en de motivatie voelt om ZELF iets van je leven te maken dan wil ik je hierbij van harte uitnodigen voor het seminar "Toeval bestaat niet!", op zaterdag 3 november a.s.

Kijk hier voor meer informatie: http://www.facebook.com/events/36619...6315/?fref=tck

De uitgangspunten van The Happiness Company zijn dat je bent wat je denkt, dat toeval inderdaad echt niet bestaat en dat er maar een iemand is die voor genezing, succes, geluk kan zorgen en die persoon ben je zelf...

Ja, ik weet het, klinkt confronterend, maf, zweverig, etc. Ik heb het allemaal gehoord en ik kan iedereen die het WIL zien laten zien dat de wereld anders in elkaar steekt dan we met z'n allen zo lang gedacht hebben. 

Er is een verklaring voor het feit dat je aan iemand kunt denken en deze persoon vervolgens opbelt, mailt of langs komt. Net zoals er een verklaring is voor het feit dat in een huishouden waarin meerdere vrouwen samen leven, deze vrouwen vaak rond hetzelfde tijdstip hun maandelijkse cyclus hebben.

Ben je bereid om eens een totaal ander perspectief aan te nemen? Een andere kijk op het leven en jouw rol daarin? Weten hoe je zelf kunt zorgen voor jouw gezondheid? Dan is dit seminar wellicht voor jou bedoelt: http://www.facebook.com/events/36619...6315/?fref=tck

Ik hoop je op 3 november te mogen verwelkomen!

Hartelijke groet,

Erik Pasveer

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Erik,

Ik zou graag willen komen, maar ik heb dan al wat anders...
Ik lees wel vaak die Happinezz magazine en teksten op internet over hoe je zelf invloed kan hebben op je dromen en je leven, altijd interessant  :Smile: 
Ik weet niet of alles gebeurd omdat we het zelf kiezen, sommige mensen leven gezond en spiritueel en alles en krijgen alsnog ellende over hun heen, sommige dingen lijken niet te voorkomen te zijn, maar achteraf kunnen we altijd relativieren en erover nadenken en proberen het als een les te zien en het een volgende keer anders te doen...
In elk geval veel succes  :Smile:

----------

